# Australia PR Visa 189, Electrical Engineer, 65 Points



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

Hello Friends,

Iam looking for Australian Visa 189. Currently, I have 65 pr points with Electrical Engineer (233311) occupation. Just wanted to know the chances of getting invitation to apply as I have filed EOI on 13.05.2018. As new financial year about to start from 1st July- 2018, is there any probability of pr points coming down for non-pro rata occupation i.e. electrical engineers to 65 points or below? If I am not wrong 70 or above is the current trend for the ITA as per skillselect website. 

Assessment by EA Completed- positive outcome with more than 8 years of experience
PTE Score- 67,68,69,68

Thank you in advance for reply.


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

piyush.vicky85 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Iam looking for Australian Visa 189. Currently, I have 65 pr points with Electrical Engineer (233311) occupation. Just wanted to know the chances of getting invitation to apply as I have filed EOI on 13.05.2018. As new financial year about to start from 1st July- 2018, is there any probability of pr points coming down for non-pro rata occupation i.e. electrical engineers to 65 points or below? If I am not wrong 70 or above is the current trend for the ITA as per skillselect website.
> 
> ...


Nobody can really tell you when will you get invited. It all depends on the rounds capacity, and the current rounds capacity is 300 per round which is very small and most likely will continue for the rest of the financial year. Yes, the current threshold is at 70 points but the backlog is huge and this will make you wait for a pretty long time. My advice, wait till you see the trend in 2018/2019 program if they continue at the same pace, you will have to invest more in the PTE exam to get additional 10 points that will grant you a direct invitation. But if they went back to 2016/2017, you would wait for a couple of months. You can also apply for state sponsorship for visa 190. 

The bottom line, nobody really knows, it all depends on the rounds capacity vs. the number of applicants. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

you have a really good chance if you applied for visa 190 in ACT and VIC.


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

kingkotb said:


> Nobody can really tell you when will you get invited. It all depends on the rounds capacity, and the current rounds capacity is 300 per round which is very small and most likely will continue for the rest of the financial year. Yes, the current threshold is at 70 points but the backlog is huge and this will make you wait for a pretty long time. My advice, wait till you see the trend in 2018/2019 program if they continue at the same pace, you will have to invest more in the PTE exam to get additional 10 points that will grant you a direct invitation. But if they went back to 2016/2017, you would wait for a couple of months. You can also apply for state sponsorship for visa 190.
> 
> The bottom line, nobody really knows, it all depends on the rounds capacity vs. the number of applicants. :fingerscrossed:


thank u very much sir for your kind reply.


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

piyush.vicky85 said:


> thank u very much sir for your kind reply.


I thought, pr points vary according to the branch. Let's hope, cut off points goes down anytime sooner.


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

Don't wait for visa 189, it will take long. apply for visa 190 specifically ACT and VIC, you will get invited within 2 months maximum.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

piyush.vicky85 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Iam looking for Australian Visa 189. Currently, I have 65 pr points with Electrical Engineer (233311) occupation. Just wanted to know the chances of getting invitation to apply as I have filed EOI on 13.05.2018. As new financial year about to start from 1st July- 2018, is there any probability of pr points coming down for non-pro rata occupation i.e. electrical engineers to 65 points or below? If I am not wrong 70 or above is the current trend for the ITA as per skillselect website.
> 
> ...


Did you get invite with 65 points or are you going for 190 NSW / VIC .??


----------

